# front wheel disc brake drag...



## mmik (Oct 17, 2009)

I just noticed some drag on my front disc after my last ride, and I can't really seem to just wiggle it out. What am I supposed to do to fix this?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

All the time, or just at certain spots in the revolution?

If it's once or twice a revolution, your rotor is warped. You can freak out about it or just go ride.

If it's all the time, either your brake pads aren't retracting all the way, there's dirt in the caliper, the caliper is misaligned, or the wheel's not seated in the dropouts properly.

What kind of brake?


----------



## mmik (Oct 17, 2009)

It's all the time, and I'm not sure what info you're asking for. It's a hydraulic disc break, what else do you need to know?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

you should fix the title! 
I clicked here just to give you sh!t!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

mmik said:


> It's all the time, and I'm not sure what info you're asking for. It's a hydraulic disc break, what else do you need to know?


haha! got ya!


----------



## mmik (Oct 17, 2009)

oh yea I can edit titles, can't I? XD

er... maybe not? I hate the site layout here. D:


----------



## bRyAZSig228 (Jan 25, 2010)

either your caliper is not lined up or the disc is warped.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

mmik said:


> oh yea I can edit titles, can't I? XD
> 
> er... maybe not? I hate the site layout here. D:


you can... hit 'go advanced' in the edit mode


----------



## mmik (Oct 17, 2009)

What's the caliper and how do I line it up? I'm pretty certain my disk is fine. And I think a warped disk would cause the same kind of drag an untrue tire would.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

mmik said:


> What's the caliper and how do I line it up? I'm pretty certain my disk is fine. And I think a warped disk would cause the same kind of drag an untrue tire would.


DAMN!
you're right, warped tires are likely the cause.
First deflate them...
*Note a Presta deflator wont work on a Schrader and vice-versa.
Then fill with .005 ORGANIC sand.
The centripetal weight will force all the beads into their correct position. If they're fancy ceramic beads, that's another issue. Regular wood and glass ones etc will be fine.
Then fill with NO2 as usual.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

mmik said:


> It's all the time, and I'm not sure what info you're asking for. It's a hydraulic disc break, what else do you need to know?


A hydraulic disc caliper and mechanical caliper (it's the thing that clamps around your rotor) could both drag due to bad alignment. But the pistons in hydraulic ones sometimes get stuck, and I've never heard of that happening on a mechanical. On the other hand, you can't screw up the inboard pad adjustment on a hydro.

Of course, filling your tires with SiO2 sand will pretty much solve everything.

Seriously, though, if you weren't having this problem before your ride, the person who installed your caliper knew what they were doing, and you didn't whack the caliper, it's unlikely to be a caliper alignment problem. I vote for debris in the caliper or the wheel's not aligned properly in the dropout.

EDIT: stuck piston's also a possibility.


----------



## bRyAZSig228 (Jan 25, 2010)

highdelll said:


> DAMN!
> you're right, warped tires are likely the cause.
> First deflate them...
> *Note a Presta deflator wont work on a Schrader and vice-versa.
> ...


you forgot to cook the tire in the oven too.:madman:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

bRyAZSig228 said:


> you forgot to cook the tire in the oven too.:madman:


I thought that went w/out saying, but yeah...
Sometimes you have to spell out EVERY step.
Like, should have I mentioned to remove the TurboSpoke?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

My *Turbo Spoke* has no effect on the brake calipers what so ever .


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

*mmmkay*

YouTube is your friend (search "bike disc brake maintenance")...or your LBS and about $20 for a caliper adjust and look over a shoulder to learn.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> My *Turbo Spoke* has no effect on the brake calipers what so ever .


Mine is the same way but,
Some peoples' bikes do though - NOOB!!:madman:


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

What about the kenimatic dynamic discombobulator in the front hub? Surely this has some effect on the dynamic brake force response of the pads and pistons


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 25, 2009)

I've noticed on my bike that if my wheel is sitting in the dropouts jsut right, there will be some rubbing of the rotor on the caliper. I just have to reseat the wheel and it goes away.


----------

